# Exercise buddies



## Caroline (Aug 24, 2009)

Some of us are having motivation problems, and it it is always harder to do when there is just one, so perhaps any one living near enough could be exercise buddies and help motivate each other?

If we add the general area where we live then private message anyone who looks near enough with further details it might be a start? I'll start the ball rolling and say I live in South East London, in the borough of Greenwich, I like swimming and tai chi and have out door space when the weather is nice.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 26, 2009)

OK, if no one wants an exercise buddy (29 people have looked at this), perhaps we can organise a sports day somewhere?

Have the usual things like three legged race, sack race, egg and spoon, relay etc...with events for kids teens and grown ups and we will have fun in the doing of it...


----------

